# Diskohouse HomeTheater



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

*Speakers*
Klipsch Epic Series - CF-1 (mains)
Klipsch KSF-C5 (center)
Klipsch RS-43 (surrounds and rears (4 in total))
B&W ASW1000 (subwoofer)
Definitive Technology Super Cube i (subwoofer)
*AV Equipment*
Integra 7.9 AV receiver
Samsung 46A650a LCD
Sony PlayStation 3
HP Media Center used as a HTPC


----------

